# Festivus Forum Guidelines



## Rogue Robot

Welcome to the Festivus Forum.  This forum was created as a place to spread holiday cheer among the Bluelight family.  This forum will remain open until 11 January 2014.

*What this forum is for:*

 Sharing the holiday spirit with all of Bluelight.
 Posting holiday related threads.

*What this forum is NOT for:*

 Trolling.
 A dumping ground for shit threads. 
 Bitching about how much you hate the holidays.

The BLUA still applies here, and this forum is overseen by the senior staff.  Unacceptable behaviour will result in warnings or infractions if needed.  _*This is NOT the Lounge.  Keep Lounge behaviour where it belongs.*_

Please show some respect for this forum.  The staff have put in a good amount of time in doing this, and remember, this is for YOU!


----------

